# Favourite videos- post only videos from youtube



## Hungryformoney (Jul 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szaGJVu61jo

For all of you, when I dont bet I waste my time watching this video.


----------



## SwedenBettor (Jul 23, 2008)

Nicole


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jul 29, 2008)

This is classic  :lol: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJwgP44Ap9E


----------



## BTR (Aug 2, 2008)

Check David Guetta
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WA9NXXAntc


----------



## okosh (Aug 12, 2008)

As you all know we export Fosters beer all over the world....that's cos it tastes like shit :mrgreen: 

Us aussies drink VB(Victoria Bitter)....

Been the same music in the adds on TV since I was a kid...

the Melbourne Synthony Orchestra is usually real serious....
but they were paid to do this add....

No musical instruments...just beer bottles were used...

This is brilliant stuff....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D21EHpWVKXQ

BTW...here is how they did this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0r-xXTX- ... re=related


----------



## okosh (Aug 12, 2008)

This one is for soccer fans....I wonder if the goal was counted  :mrgreen: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pggtG3Oe-E&NR=1


----------



## A_Skywalker (Aug 13, 2008)

okosh said:
			
		

> This one is for soccer fans....I wonder if the goal was counted  :mrgreen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pggtG3Oe-E&NR=1


 I watched this before, I think this show was ala Ronaldo


----------



## okosh (Aug 13, 2008)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> okosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This player is almost as good as ronaldo  :shock: 

http://www.soccer-training-info.com/mar ... us_usa.asp


----------



## A_Skywalker (Aug 13, 2008)

“Marta has so much confidence when she is on the ball,” said U.S. midfielder Shannon Boxx, who played against her in the 2004 Olympic final, which the U.S. won 2-1 in extra time. “Their whole team is very crafty, but she is the one you cannot lose focus on because then she’ll take it to you. She may put you to sleep, then all of a sudden she’ll be ready.”

http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/20959651/site/21683474/

I never knew something about the womens football before I watched Brasil, I think they play the best women tennis. Attractive almost like the men.


----------



## okosh (Aug 15, 2008)

This guy was running a huge scam called ASD Cash-Generator....
He just got busted by the Feds in the USA....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CLjWqSjN44


----------



## LiverpoolFan (Aug 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lI3dWFFgDw

Tower 1001 meter in Kuwait :lol:


----------



## A_Skywalker (Aug 16, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ishInxc7HqE

Maradona-Messi


----------



## okosh (Aug 28, 2008)

A man gets revenge on his wife....Very funny  :mrgreen: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQrfxKSeEq0


----------



## okosh (Jan 9, 2009)

So is this video real or was it staged,(fake)?????....

A cute girl busted by her father in front of the web cam....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUjlIYHcpcU


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jan 9, 2009)

I say staged. A father wouldn't react like that. He would be stunned for a minute but he wasnt, or maybe it wasnt the 1st time he catch her


----------



## okosh (Jan 9, 2009)

Watch it again...Turn up the sound and listen to what the father says....It's funny  :mrgreen:


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jan 9, 2009)

I didnt quite understand what he says cause he is screaming.


----------



## okosh (Jan 10, 2009)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> I didnt quite understand what he says cause he is screaming.



He said...
"BEFORE YOUR BARMITZVAH! IS THIS ANY WAY A GIRL SHOULD BE BEHAVING?!"

Only boys have *Bar*mitzvahs   
Girls have *bat*mitvahs.....
Even if he said it right for a girl there is still a problem....
Batmitzvah is a girls 12th birthday....That girl in the clip is older....

It's 110% a fake


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry but what exactly is BARMITZVAH ?
 :?


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8WP7aOD_9Q
Muse- Knights of Cydonia live at Wembley 07


----------



## okosh (Jan 11, 2009)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> Sorry but what exactly is BARMITZVAH ?
> :?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bar_mitzvah


----------



## okosh (Jan 30, 2009)

Not youtube but very funny....

2 criminals in New Zealand decided to escape from court house...

Only problem....They were handcuffed together  :mrgreen: 

You can watch the video here...
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldne ... -post.html


----------



## okosh (Feb 11, 2009)

Maybe you saw the photo on the news...Here is the video   


.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XSPx7S4jr4


----------



## okosh (Feb 11, 2009)

The Koala is a female...named Sam :lol: 








.


----------



## Laguna (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice name for female


----------



## FilipeII (Feb 22, 2009)

okosh said:
			
		

> The Koala is a female...named Sam :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who´s the girl in that photo??


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 30, 2009)

Cangaroos fight 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AwSzQR42rE


----------



## Anggun (Apr 22, 2009)

I love australian animals. Especially kangarroos( wow I cant pronounce it).


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 6, 2009)

Ishtar - last kiss

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RpZ1-OLwXI

If you havent heard that song I strongly suggest you to hear it.


----------



## bradpit (Dec 29, 2009)

cool sound, i like it thanks for sharing.


----------



## olivia (Jan 24, 2010)

I think in Youtube is very good for video sharing. I like many video in Youtube but my favorite is 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e7f-96atOk


----------



## Poker-Bankroll (Jun 10, 2010)

Will never forget this vid. BOOOM Headshot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olm7xC-gBMY


----------



## LeeRain (Jul 22, 2010)

I say staged. A father wouldn't react like that. He would be stunned for a minute but he wasnt, or maybe it wasnt the 1st time he catch her


----------



## janet986w (Sep 23, 2010)

Hungryformoney said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szaGJVu61jo
> 
> For all of you, when I dont bet I waste my time watching this video.





Such a very amazing link! 
Thanks you for the post.


----------



## jamec9869 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hungryformoney said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szaGJVu61jo
> 
> For all of you, when I dont bet I waste my time watching this video.



Such a very amazing link! Thanks you for the post


----------



## Betting Forum (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## dertoos (Sep 27, 2019)

This guy was running a huge scam called ASD Cash-Generator....
He just got busted by the Feds in the USA....


----------



## fennycruz (Jan 13, 2020)

A_Skywalker said:


> Muse- Knights of Cydonia live at Wembley 07



I love a band that performs well LIVE.  MUSE is one of them. To be honest I prefer to listen to listen to their LIVE audio/video, than their studio version


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jan 13, 2020)

fennycruz said:


> I love a band that performs well LIVE.  MUSE is one of them. To be honest I prefer to listen to listen to their LIVE audio/video, than their studio version


Me too, another band that does good LIVE is Apocalyptica. If you are into scandinavian groups.


----------



## VinniePo (Jul 14, 2021)

this vids are cool, but can somebody suggest me software for editing videos and i promise that I will shock you with my content


----------



## YaakovVski (Jul 15, 2021)

VinniePo said:


> this vids are cool, but can somebody suggest me software for editing videos and i promise that I will shock you with my content


Imovie, OBS, Movavi, Sony Vegas, etc


----------



## oReceltornic121 (Jul 26, 2021)

YaakovVski said:


> Imovie, OBS, Movavi, Sony Vegas, etc


From yo list I've tried only  Sony Vegas Pro and Movavi. Movavi was the one I've liked most.


----------



## xaiver.coco (Jul 28, 2021)

oReceltornic121 said:


> From yo list I've tried only  Sony Vegas Pro and Movavi. Movavi was the one I've liked most.


I have a hobby based on editing cool videos which I post in TikTok. My videos began to gain lot of popularity and I realized that I need to improve the editing quality. In the search for video editors, I found those that work perfectly on mac but i work with a windows setup. I've also chose Movavi, same as you.


----------



## DerekTheWolf (Jul 30, 2021)

Thank you for your reviews and suggestions, I've also started working with Movavi, and i like it a looooot. I thought it is not gonna work on my old pc, but it works great.


----------

